# Trying new liquors



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

I am a complete a$$hat in the realm of adult beverages, but after reading over this thread I am now in an experiemental phase with trying new drinks with my cigars (this thread has been awesome) and this last Friday I picked up a bottle of Makers Mark bourbon and a bottle of Bacardi 8yr Reserva rum. Drank them both straight w/ice and I liked them both, but preferred the bourbon's "lightness" and flavors as compared to the rum. My question before I get a bottle of it, is how does cognac differ from bourbon? What can I expect from my tastings? Lighter? Heavier, or is it strictly a taste difference? Can you guys recommened a good starting point with cognac? Yes, I'm thinking about cognac on a Monday morning at the office. LOL Thanks!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

I love Grad Marnier with a premium cigar. Try it. 
http://www.webtender.com/db/ingred/315

View attachment 5235


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

One thing you could do is purchase the mini bottles to sample several different liquors. In our larger liquor stores they carry a hundred or so brands & you should be able to find some cognac to sample before putting out money for a big bottle.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

ky toker said:


> One thing you could do is purchase the mini bottles to sample several different liquors. In our larger liquor stores they carry a hundred or so brands & you should be able to find some cognac to sample before putting out money for a big bottle.


Thanks, I always see the little samples, but they always seem to be some cheap stuff. I guess I'm in the wrong section.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

Jason Love III said:


> Thanks, I always see the little samples, but they always seem to be some cheap stuff. I guess I'm in the wrong section.


hey, Jason - glad to see you're interested in some of our libations! i can't speak to cognac (don't typically drink it) but toker and i can talk about bourbons all day long!

and mike - have you tried the (godawful expensive) _150the anniversary _grand marnier? it's literally (and i know how to use this word) the best liqueur i've ever had...


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

A relatively inexpensive, but still pretty decent cognac to start with is Remy Martin VSOP. You can find it anywhere, it won't set you back very much, and is a decent introduction to cognac. It sure as hell isn't the best in the world, but for the money, it's pretty darn good--and it goes very well with cigars.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

croatan said:


> A relatively inexpensive, but still pretty decent cognac to start with is Remy Martin VSOP. You can find it anywhere, it won't set you back very much, and is a decent introduction to cognac. It sure as hell isn't the best in the world, but for the money, it's pretty darn good--and it goes very well with cigars.


Yeah, there's always another slope to trip and fall down BL! Thanks for the tip Croatan. I'll probably start with this this weekend. =)


----------



## clampdown (Feb 7, 2006)

I agree with the Remy. I am more of a KY Bourbon man, next time you hit the store see if they have Evan Williams Single Barrel. It is absolutely amazing and has a great price. Good luck in your adventure.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

My favorite cognac is Stoli Vodka.....  :r


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

clampdown said:


> I agree with the Remy. I am more of a KY Bourbon man, next time you hit the store see if they have Evan Williams Single Barrel. It is absolutely amazing and has a great price. Good luck in your adventure.


:tpd: started on a bottle Friday. Very nice, smooth and tasty.



> My favorite cognac is Stoli Vodka.....


/////What\\\\ What do they lace that stuff with?


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> My favorite cognac is Stoli Vodka.....  :r


LOL - Yeah, I guess we all have our "cognacs". Before cognac, my cognac was diet coke or sprite. I'm trying to upgrade! :r


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

You made a wise choice with Makers Mark. You cant go wrong with it!!! Save the Bacardi for your favorite cola. That is where it belongs. As for Cognac, I think you would be better off sticking to bourbon. It is a much cheaper habit, and man is it rewarding.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Jason Love III said:


> Thanks, I always see the little samples, but they always seem to be some cheap stuff. I guess I'm in the wrong section.


We have serveral large liquor stores that look like department stores, and they usually have a decent selection in mini bottles. From what I recall seeing there was a good selection of better brands. Like me know if you don't have any luck.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

My recommendation is JW Blue Label or McCallan 25yr with a fine cigar for the perfect combination.

Although both on the pricey side.....Save it for the perfect occasion.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2006)

thebiglebowski said:


> and mike - have you tried the (godawful expensive) _150the anniversary _grand marnier? it's literally (and i know how to use this word) the best liqueur i've ever had...


I have my eye on a bottle of this over in Jackson, MS. I am very tempted, but at $169 per bottle (a very good price), I will have to have more disposalable income first!!


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks everybody for the suggestions/advice. I think I have a good starting point!


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> I have my eye on a bottle of this over in Jackson, MS. I am very tempted, but at $169 per bottle (a very good price), I will have to have more disposalable income first!!


holy cow - $169 IS a very good price. cheapest i've seen in nashville is $210!

start saving your pennies. man, that stuff is good...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

croatan said:


> A relatively inexpensive, but still pretty decent cognac to start with is Remy Martin VSOP.


I don't find any Remy product to be a good value at all, and actually the opposite; low quality and not worth the money for whatever tier their product is in.

Try a side by side with Pierre Ferrand of similar class, and PF will outshine Remy and cost less, with no hesitation...


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

Jason Love III said:


> My question before I get a bottle of it, is how does cognac differ from bourbon? What can I expect from my tastings? Lighter? Heavier, or is it strictly a taste difference? Can you guys recommened a good starting point with cognac? Yes, I'm thinking about cognac on a Monday morning at the office. LOL Thanks!


Cognac is made with grapes grown from the Cognac region of France. Bourbon is a grain based liquor mostly made in Kentucky.

There are US made alambic brandys that rival some of the French products. An outstanding one is made by Germain-Robin, and costs about $35 a bottle. Extremely tasty and smooth.

My favorite bourbons are made by Rip Van Winkle.


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

I like to drink Jim Beam over crushed ice or a good single malt when smoking my cigars. Let us know what you settle on.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> I don't find any Remy product to be a good value at all, and actually the opposite; low quality and not worth the money for whatever tier their product is in.
> 
> Try a side by side with Pierre Ferrand of similar class, and PF will outshine Remy and cost less, with no hesitation...


Yes, there are many, many cognacs of higher quality than Remy (as I said in the rest of the post that you didn't quote). The thing is, when someone asks "what should I try?" I point them toward something that might be considered a benchmark in that field--whether it be cigars, liquor, wine, what have you. I think it is important to have a frame of reference so that the person can know for himself and tell others what he likes. When someone tells you that he is new to cigars and asks for recommendations, do you point him to Fuentes and Padrons or to some obscure brand only available online? (While Pierre Ferrand is not obscure, it is also not as widely known or available as Remy, Hennessy, Courvoissier, or Martell.) I think that doing the latter is a disservice. Like it or not, Remy controls about a third of the world market for VSOPs. If you're going to drink cognac on a budget, you're going to have to at least know whether you like the stuff.

Also, I assume you're talking about the Pierre Ferrand Ambre. It's a good cognac. Will it "outshine Remy...with no hesitation"? I don't personally think so--it depends on what flavors you enjoy in your spirit. Though, for the price, it is a very fine cognac and one I'm happy to drink.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

I appreciate the information posted and the recommendations, and I agree with Croatan. I just wanted a "base-level", general starting point on the stuff. I liked spiced rum back in my "getting f-ed up" high school days, but I'm just so much more refined and sophisticated these days. :r I want to be able to appreciate a good adult beverage with a nice cigar and like Croatan said, I might not even like cognac! I'll have a good time finding out though! I'll be picking up a bottle of the Remy.


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

Alright dudes, I tried the Remy cognac last Friday and right off last the bat, I definitely prefer BOURBON. :r In addition to the Remy, believe it or not I tried my first sips of Jim Beam and LOVED it. Simple, I know, but I think a good start. The cognac just had a kind of tart, heavy, "bad-wine" taste that just hit me wrong. I'm sure I just don't appreciate it being a newb, but the general taste just gave me the yucks. It was good being able to try something new though! Next on my list is a good "starter" SCOTCH. I know this stuff can be pricey, but how should I go about sampling this stuff? Thanks again guys.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Jason Love III said:


> Alright dudes, I tried the Remy cognac last Friday and right off last the bat, I definitely prefer BOURBON. :r In addition to the Remy, believe it or not I tried my first sips of Jim Beam and LOVED it. Simple, I know, but I think a good start. The cognac just had a kind of tart, heavy, "bad-wine" taste that just hit me wrong. I'm sure I just don't appreciate it being a newb, but the general taste just gave me the yucks. It was good being able to try something new though! Next on my list is a good "starter" SCOTCH. I know this stuff can be pricey, but how should I go about sampling this stuff? Thanks again guys.


Stick with the single malt scotches.
My recommendation for a good starter single malt is The Glenlivet 12 year old. Runs about $25 a bottle.
:2


----------



## Jason Love III (Apr 30, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Stick with the single malt scotches.
> My recommendation for a good starter single malt is The Glenlivet 12 year old. Runs about $25 a bottle.
> :2


Thanks Peter!


----------

